# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  14 февраля - БЕЗПЕКА и Орегано - Нота Бене

## MagicBox

*14 февраля
БЕЗПЕКА и Орегано
Клуб "Nota Bene" (Старопортофранковская, 22/1)
Начало в 20:00
Вход 40 грн*

Встреча вКонтакте: http://vkontakte.ru/event23786493

Если вы влюблены и хотите провести День Святого Валентина романтично, но с драйвом - приходите в Nota Bene, если вы любите музыку и хотите повеселиться – приходите в Nota Bene, если вы еще не решили, как проведете 14 февраля, но не хотите проспать его дома – приходите в Nota Bene! Потому, что 14 февраля здесь будет романтика, драйв, энергия любви и позитива, которую подарит вам одесская лайт-рок группа «Безпека».

Одесская группа «Безпека» существует с 2001 года. Широкая известность к группе пришла в начале 2010 года после выпуска сингла «Порожня любов», записанного в 2009 году. Продвижению песни в эфиры в значительной степени способствовал клип, отснятый во Львове известным украинским режиссёром Тарасом Химичем (снимал клипы для групп ТНМК, «Скрябін», «Тартак», «Гайдамаки», Фліт, Наталки Карпы и др.). В данный момент группа занимается записью альбома, релиз которого запланирован на весну 2011 года и подготовкой к съёмке второго клипа. ( http://bespeka.com)

Сюрпризом вечера станет выступление дуэта «Орегано» из Южного.

Дуэт «Орегано» создан в 2010 г. «Пряный» состав группы – Жанна Перегон и Денис Чиботару. Песни «Орегано» идеально подходят для того, чтобы стать саунд-треком праздника всех влюблённых!

----------

